# Plants with sharp edges



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

Im not putting cacti in my Dendrobates Viv. but plants with spines or sharp edges, like some broms, Mimosa pudica, and others. 

Is there anything to worry about? could the frog hurt itself on the spines or thorns?

When I kept Xenopus Laevis they said not to put any sharp rocks or decorations in. Wondering if it is the same for Dendrobates


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Better not to put them in, I'd say. It's not worth the risk. 
Someone else who has put them in with long-term success, feel free to chime in...


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

earthfrog said:


> Better not to put them in, I'd say. It's not worth the risk.
> Someone else who has put them in with long-term success, feel free to chime in...


I have used plants for spines with thumbnails for ages. Would I use spiny plants with blundering tinctorius or phyllobates? Probably not. Why? Not sure.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

theres nothing wrong with cacti in vivs


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I've received more scratches and injuries from spiny bromeliads, etc. in vivariums than any of my frogs have. For the most part they should be perfectly fine. Sure, there is the chance of some freak accident...but life isn't without its dangers, even within the confines of a little glass box.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

The reason to avoid cacti is that these wouldn't do well in the humidity.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I have broms that range from fine spines to heavy spines and have not yet had a problem with the animals in those tanks. Me on the other hand I have scraped myself several times on them.


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, I guess I am just worrying a little too much


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

I think size is relative here. A sharp thorn for humans is as sharp to frogs as a broom handle is to humans. 

I don't know if that makes sense. I'm working with 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

In the wild live in the baddest looking bromos and plants you've ever seen ;-)

Big bromos with tons of large spines, like Billbergia horrida and Aechmea triangularis.....I would not necessarily keep terrestrial frogs with spiny plants, but thumbnails should be used to them.........not saying there aren't rare accidents occasionally.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

bussardnr said:


> theres nothing wrong with cacti in vivs


Yah, they rot just fine, then there's no more spines to worry about. 

Dave


----------

